# Ram mounts for electronics?



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Do the 1 1/2" Ram ball mounts hold a 7" Garmin ok? Debating ordering one for the Striker 7SV. Just need the 6" extension. Tryin to get the unit higher and more inboard off the side of the boat when needed


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I use the Ram mount for my Helix-7. 
Make sure you buy one designed specifically for the weight of your unit. 
The packaging lists specific units. 
Most people are afraid to tighten the T-nut enough. It won't break


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

We use ram mounts for GPS on construction equipment and they hold up well. The head units weight probably 8+lbs and get slammed around on bull dozers all day long. the failing points are usually the rubber on the ball flattens and cracks around 1500 machine hours or there will be stress cracks in the aluminum where the ram mount attaches to a post (wont apply to a boat). In other words the heavy duty ram mounts we use are tough and the ball mounts are cheap if they get worn out.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

You can lengthen the life of your ball mount by releasing the tension when not in use.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

YnR said:


> You can lengthen the life of your ball mount by releasing the tension when not in use.


I think there's some sort of nasty joke here.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

mike_parker said:


> I think there's some sort of nasty joke here.


Not intended but also true.


----------

